# Will honey from my brood chambers be moved up into the supers?



## Ernesto (Apr 23, 2014)

I am moving hives into Lavender but am worried that the substantial quantities of honey in my brood chambers will "contaminate" the purity of the lavender nectar to be collected. If this is a concern, I could reduce the existing stores to a minimum. Suggestions?


----------

